# Wife Missed Period - Cheating or Just Age??



## Arioch (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All,

My wife is 45 and just missed her period for the first time since we stopped having kids over six years ago. She is very cavalier about it and just says its her age. We have a very limited physical relationship and I have been snipped. Should I be suspicious??

Thanks!!


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Other than this are there other reasons to be suspicious? Seems like an illogical leap to me if that's the only thing "off" and she's 45.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

A skipped period at age 45 is not a suspicion.

That is normal for many women as they enter the dreaded menopause years.

A skipped period AND staying out late, dressing better, sleeping with her phone ARE suspicions.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It might not even be age, it could be a whole host of other medical issues.

Shheeshe! Over react much?


----------



## Arioch (Jul 9, 2013)

She has no interest in me and has been very regular for many years but other than that I have no reason to be suspicious. Thank you for helping me understand.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I could be menopause but, if you think she could be cheating then you need to check that out anyway.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

At her age, she could be entering perimenopause. The skipped period would be because her body did not ovulate that month. 

This is common and her periods will slowly become more and more irregular as her ovulation become more irregular. She could be regular for the next few months, and then skip one, and so on for a while before her period finally stops some years later.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll add the same advice as others. Missing period at 45 is not abnormal at all. That _alone_ shouldn't be a worry. 

The question would be if there are other red flags you're not mentioning.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

You'll find out soon enough. If your snipped, then you might have cause but then it might be age. I'm not a woman so I hope the women on this forum helps you out.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Ha. I have missed many periods without cheating or being pregnant. Sometimes the body just does that.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

It sounds like possible perimenopause. My wife is around the same age, and she has entered that. Also her lack of interest in you could be the perimenopause, it is to my understanding the hormones can be out of whack and all over the place. She may need to talk to her doc about it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, so I can't skip a period without arousing suspicion of cheating? Sigh...Does that mean the next time you have trouble in bed your wife should suspect you of cheating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

2 years ago I missed 3 periods in a row, I was not pregnant and 33 years old. Maybe she didn't ovulate this month or she is starting menopause.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Google peri menopause OP. 

How can a man that I assume is at least 45 not know about the female body? 

I am mid 40's and in peri, lucky to get my period every 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

says volumes about the relationship that your wife of many years at age 45 misses a period and your first question is not, "hmm, Honey could something be wrong with you?" or "hmmm, Honey could this be the onset of your change of life?" but your first question is about whether she is cheating on you. is your faith in her and the relationship that slim?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever it is, it can't be diagnosed accurately in this forum. It's not unusual for a woman to skip a period. I'd rather saw my own arm off with a rusty knife than accuse my wife of cheating without some very compelling proof.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Arioch said:


> She has no interest in me and has been very regular for many years but other than that I have no reason to be suspicious. Thank you for helping me understand.


:scratchhead: I'm confused why you are so focused on cheating when you have a bigger problem here. If she really has no interest in you, then you need to seriously consider getting out of this relationship, even if she is not cheating. I recommend couples counseling, if you haven't tried that already.

Or are you already planning to divorce her and are asking these questions because you are looking for evidence to use against her?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps she is insulin resistant and consumed too many sweets and carbs!


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Intense exercise program can result in missed periods as well. Don't make the mistake of a false accusation based on only this.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Her lack of concern is that you are snipped. Just wow -
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

